# A couple question for Aussie soapers



## Dragonkaz (Apr 17, 2011)

A couple of questions I need some help with ... ta!

I'm getting a wooden log mould for Mother's Day.  I've read that I'll need to line it with 'freezer paper' ... what is that in Australia?  Any other advice, as I've only used silcon moulds.

I usually buy mechanix lye at the supermarket, but today they didn't have any.  They did have a couple of other brands ... that sounded good, but I'm not sure.  What brands do you buy?


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 17, 2011)

I use mechanix only, I get it at woolies so maybe try another store. Freezer paper is just baking paper I think, but I use something else. I have some wooden moulds I got from the cheap shop and modified them, and I line them with cut out bits of those clear plastic cutting boards from the cheap shop. I'll be doing a post on how I did those later in the week, batteries dead on camera.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't use wooden moulds, but I know Nizzy (Nizzy's moulds) uses the plastic you get for laminating.  Apparently he goes to laminating "shops"? and gets their offcuts.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 17, 2011)

I use baking paper to line the moulds. I only use Mechanix caustic soda and you need to be careful not to use drain cleaner. I'd stick to Mechanix. Bunnings have it in larger size.  :wink:


----------



## Elly (Apr 17, 2011)

I use Recochem caustic soda and buy it at bunnings in 2kg pack, if you go to their website you'll find that it is recommended for soapmaking.  I ran the company and they confirmed that it is only sodium hydroxide with nothing added. I use Mechanix also when I can get it


----------



## Relle (Apr 17, 2011)

I just use Mechanix, I just throw one in the basket every time I go to Woolies when I do the groceries. Its $3.89, that way I don't notice the cost as much.
I line my wooden mould with baking paper and get it from Aldi, thats the cheapest I've found.

Relle.


----------



## Relle (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Jenny and Elly, I must go to Bunnings and see how much the caustic is there.

Relle.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 17, 2011)

Mechanix here as well.....I mostly use freezer bags cut open in my wood mold, but I used baking paper on the weekend and the sides of thge soap are much nicer, and I kinda thought that I couls reuse the paper a few times....if Im wrong on the someone please correct me


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey I got some corflute lying around ( the stuff for sale signs are made from ) you can also get it from bunnings for free...they use it between the pavers.....I made myself a slab mold ( as in my pic in the pic section ) and it worked perfect......it measured 30x33x5cm, which gave me 15 soaps..10x6x2.5cm each.....I am very happy with the out come and am going to make a bigger ......


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 18, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Hey I got some corflute lying around ( the stuff for sale signs are made from ) you can also get it from bunnings for free...they use it between the pavers.....I made myself a slab mold ( as in my pic in the pic section ) and it worked perfect......it measured 30x33x5cm, which gave me 15 soaps..10x6x2.5cm each.....I am very happy with the out come and am going to make a bigger ......



I made one with corflute too. Works really well. Just don't use printed corflute because it marks the soap. Yanno how I found this out.  

For our USA soap buddies, corflute is Coroplast.   :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 18, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Thanks Jenny and Elly, I must go to Bunnings and see how much the caustic is there.
> 
> Relle.



The Mechanix Brand is not cheaper at Bunnings.  :wink:


----------



## Relle (Apr 18, 2011)

Corflute, is that about 1/4 inch think stuff, sort of open inside.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah Relle, it comes in different sizes, you can get the black one free from bunnings, or you can buy the white one I think its about $9 a sheet which is fairly large....You just score it where you want it to bend, but if u do cut through it just use come duct tape to fix it ......

I did line mine with a freezer bag in case it leaked and I am so happy with the out come


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 18, 2011)

You guys are amazing ... thanks so much for all the advice ... incredible!

I will definitely go to Bunnings and check out there lye.  I usually buy mechanix at Woollies or coles ... but this is the second time I've not found any ... and it would be great to buy it in larger amounts.

Using corflute to make moulds ... now that is an interesting and inexpensive idea ... thanks Tracey!

Thanks so much for so many great ideas!


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 19, 2011)

Freezer paper is different than baking paper. It's bonded.. paper one side,plastic the other and it's FABULOUS.I love it.Baking paper gives the crinklies. You can find it at some quilting stores(which is where I got mine). I searched ages before I found some. It's also called deli paper but I dont think that comes in a roll.
Try these places 
http://www.punchwithjudy.com.au/shop/re ... zer_paper/

http://www.ozquilts.com.au/freezer-paper-c533.html

http://www.usafoods.com.au/p1831/other- ... zer-paper/

Or by the metre at local places usually.

You can get it cheaper in the states,but then postage is a killer...


----------



## Relle (Apr 19, 2011)

The Aldi baking paper is $3.99 for 20 metres.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for that Lisa.  What side to you face into the mould ... so it will be next to the soap?


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 19, 2011)

I've not been able to reuse my baking paper. I find it get a bit of moisture in it and tears easily.

What a great idea with making the moulds. I might try this when I get some free time. Thanx for sharing that.

I get my lye from escentials. 5kgs/$20(gross). Thought that pretty good value. I do find the big container a PITA though.
I was buying from the local IGA but its $4.50 for 500g & 130grams of that is bottle. RIPOFF!!
Does anyone know how much it is at bunnings???


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 19, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> I've not been able to reuse my baking paper. I find it get a bit of moisture in it and tears easily.
> 
> What a great idea with making the moulds. I might try this when I get some free time. Thanx for sharing that.
> 
> ...



It's 500g contents with the Mechanix. I actually prefer the smaller container as it's easier to spoon out. Last time I looked, Bunnings was more expensive than the supermarket.  :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 19, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Mechanix here as well.....I mostly use freezer bags cut open in my wood mold, but I used baking paper on the weekend and the sides of thge soap are much nicer, and I kinda thought that I couls reuse the paper a few times....if Im wrong on the someone please correct me



Yes I re-use the baking paper a few times (or at least twice). :wink:


----------



## Relle (Apr 19, 2011)

Nat, I've used the baking paper about 3 times before I have to change it. Try the Aldi one, it might be thicker.

Might be the brand - I dry it out and scrape any excess soap off, no probs.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 19, 2011)

I prefer smaller containers for the lye too but what do you do?? Its such a good price. I was thinking of transferring it to smaller containers. Unfortunately its a really staticy type too. Does that make sense? The little balls seems to spring into action as soon as something goes in there.

Baking paper. I might try the aldi one. I prefer to stick to silicone moulds mostly. Lining moulds is pretty much a pet hate.

Speaking of moulds. I've been stocking up on the target silicone ones. Picked up a few on Sunday when they were 50% off. Can't beat a 2kg slab/block mould for $10.


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Kaz

plastic to the soap,paper to the mould. 

Ive also tried fun foam-works well but no good for divider moulds cos its 2mm thick & then the dividers wont fit. And you need to actually _find_ the stuff  :? 




			
				Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Lisa.  What side to you face into the mould ... so it will be next to the soap?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 20, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Nat, I've used the baking paper about 3 times before I have to change it. Try the Aldi one, it might be thicker.
> 
> Might be the brand - I dry it out and scrape any excess soap off, no probs.



Yes, I have found that the Aldi one is thicker and better quality too.  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 20, 2011)

When using baking paper or freezer bags ... do you spray them with a little cooking oil, or will the pull away from soap without an issues?

Lye ... checked coles today and no mechanix there either.  There was another brand, but I wasn't sure about it ... so left it.  Went to Bunnings after work and bought the big container of mechanix.  I think it will be a little difficult to handle ... but at least I have lye ... which means I can soap over easter weekend!  Five days off ... fantastic!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't spray the paper Kaz.  :wink:


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 20, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> ... but at least I have lye ... which means I can soap over easter weekend!  Five days off ... fantastic!



Cool!! Me too. 
5kgs of lye at my place. Can't wait!!

Is anyone buying olive oil from Coles or Woolies ATM. Loving their price war with Moro at $23 for 4ltrs.


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 20, 2011)

I got garbonell 4 litres (red tin in Spanish) for $20 from woolies, now if they'd just have a price war on copha I'd be set


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't spray my paper Kaz.

As for the olive, I've managed to get olive pomace at the fruit shop - 4 litres for $10 and haven't noticed any difference in the soap. I started out using EVOO and got onto this.   Saving me heaps and I think they had some for $8.99 the other day. Yeahhhh.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 21, 2011)

$10!! gosh thats cheap.
I can get pomace at the fruit and vege shop but its a bit yellow for me & always has sediment in it.
The moro is clean & very light coloured.
Maybe I'll try the pomace again. At that price I could strain it.


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

I used Moro and have noticed the pomace is a bit yellow but I put TD in mine so doesn't really matter. The company that has the oil I found out is 10 mins from home and she said that if I let her know 1 day in advance she would pull some from the factory floor and I can get it there.  .Pity I didn't find this out earlier    - suppose its all about the finding and learning process.


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 21, 2011)

I buy mechanix at Woolies too at $3.99 500g but I will be looking at Bunnings on Saturday for a larger amount, what container does the Recochem caustic soda come in and what color packaging am I looking for?

I hated using freezer or baking paper and found out that polypropylene sheeting is easy and re-usable over and over again, not only that but cheap to buy ( hubby bought some home from work that has advertising on it but I used the clean white side of course). It gives the soap nice straight sides, no crinkles, no fuss and peels off easily. Just wash it with warm or cold water to use again. You can cut out one piece that will fit into the wooden mold and score it on the sides that fold and you can divide your large molds up just by sliding a end bit into it..hope this all makes sense. 
I've tried to add some pics...hope they have turned out.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow ... $10 ... that's amazing!

I'm paying $20 for 4 litres at Woolies and Coles ... and last week I bought 4 litres of Rice Bran for the same price.  Wish I could do the same with castor oil. 

Where do you guys buy your castor oil?  Aussie soap supplies?


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice lining, if I can make wider moulds I'll try it!

I got my last castor oil from aussie, before that it was costing me $6 from the chemist for a tiny amount.


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you Sandyfootfarmer 
Yep I get my castor oil from Aussie Soap Supplies, I'm waiting to hear from a supplier in Wingfield in S.A, they sell castor oil cosmetic grade in bulk. Will post it up when I hear from them.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm definitely going to have to try that board to line my moulds. Either thst or the chopping mat that Elly uses. I'vegot a couple of wooden moulds there that I use.

I get my castor from escentials. Not that it helps peeps in SA. What a rip castor is in the supermarket or chemist!! 

Did someone say they use Copha?? What is the ingredients in that??? Is it coconut & palm??


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 21, 2011)

Copha is just coconut oil. Not cheap though   I did try some from the Asian supplies but not sure about it and it wasn't much cheaper. I'm up in Renmark but could pick up from Wingfield when down in Adelaide so looking forward to what that supplier says


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

Copha is not pure CO it has soybean lecithin in it.

I get my castor from New Directions or Heirloom. 1 litre was $9.90, just checked on Aussie and you are paying $18 for 1 litre (way too much in my opinion).Close enough to be double the price. :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Escentuals is even cheaper at $8 but there's postage on top. I pick mine up.


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the amount of soybean lecithin is small enough to be negligible for me anyway. That is a huge difference between stores for castor  :shock: I've been just buying from one store to keep the postage costs low, but I think I'll have to spread my orders between a few and just order more. I'll see what coconut oil is from the other stores too, and when I can afford a big order get it from the cheapest place.


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 22, 2011)

OMG! I'm horrified at the price I was paying from ASS, well my next order will be from Heirloom or Essential Oils and Soaps from now on...half the price!  Thank you Relle9!


----------



## Relle (Apr 22, 2011)

My friends just call me Relle, you can leave the 9 out. LOL   

Here's a costing -

Escentuals                       Heirloom                    New Directions
CO - 5 litres  $25                $30                              $47.30
Palm-5 litres  $20                $18                              $38.50
            Total $45                $48                              $85.80

Big difference in price ladies.
New Directions are way to expensive, think you pay for all the glossy brochures etc.


----------



## cinta (Apr 22, 2011)

I buy my castor oil from Auroma in Hallam (Vic), theirs is $12 for 1 lt, and I'm close enough to pick it up so I have no postage costs. Not sure what their postage is like, but they often have ods & ends (oils, EO's etc) really cheap on a clearance table in-store. The quality of their products is great, but service-wise I find them to be a little, ummmm...stuck-up    Sorry, I hate saying negative things, but heaven forbid if you are not an expert on all things oils & fragrances...they don't like answering questions and tend to look at you as though you're an ugly little insect if you try. But their products are great and they have a lovely range, so I just go in, grab what I need and get out...then I browse this forum to have my questions answered!  :wink: 

I buy alot of stuff from ASS & Heirloom, and my most recent package from ASS contained some free samples of an EO blend & a pop mica! So I was very pleased


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 22, 2011)

I buy the big tins of coconut oil now. $66 for 20litrs.


----------



## cinta (Apr 22, 2011)

$66 for 20lt?! That's great! Where do you get that from?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 22, 2011)

cinta said:
			
		

> $66 for 20lt?! That's great! Where do you get that from?



It's $66 from Escentials but being in Melbourne we have to pay postage. It's not too bad if you get a decent order together. Last time I paid around $40 for delivery and that was for 1 x 20litre drum and a big box of other stuff.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 22, 2011)

Delivery/postage is a killer isn't it. This is why I won't buy from WA much. A small box costs me nearly $20 every time. I just can't justify it.
I get a friend to pick up for me from escentials. There isn't much they don't stock so its convenient. 

Can anyone reccomend a good cotton candy FO to me. Or something similair. Not fruity but rather fairy flossy IYKWIM. ?????


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 22, 2011)

MizzBee said:
			
		

> Thank you Sandyfootfarmer
> Yep I get my castor oil from Aussie Soap Supplies, I'm waiting to hear from a supplier in Wingfield in S.A, they sell castor oil cosmetic grade in bulk. Will post it up when I hear from them.


 MizzBee would you please let us know, on this thread, when you hear from the supplier in Wingfield.

Have decided that I'll put in an order to Escentials for castor oil.  Has anyone used any of the FO's that they sell?  I've bought EO's from them before, and they're ok.


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 22, 2011)

Sure, as soon as I receive an email from them Dragonkaz I will let you know, only fired one off late yesterday afternoon


----------



## Relle (Apr 22, 2011)

Kaz, Trace just soaped with some of escentuals FO's and all of them seized on her (4 of them I think ), I've never bought from them before so don't really know.

For those of you buying olive oil at Coles or Woolies - here are the prices at Aldi - Pure Olive Oil 4 litres $15.99
      - EVOO 4 litres $17.99.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaz I have had some success with some of their FO's but sadly the last 4 that I have tried seized almost instantly on me , and I soaped cooler than normal just in case


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 23, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Kaz, Trace just soaped with some of escentuals FO's and all of them seized on her (4 of them I think ), I've never bought from them before so don't really know.
> 
> For those of you buying olive oil at Coles or Woolies - here are the prices at Aldi - Pure Olive Oil 4 litres $15.99
> - EVOO 4 litres $17.99.



I buy the 3 litre Australian EVOO at Aldi for $20. 

I bought a few sample FOs from Escential but have only used a couple I think. The only one that stands out at the moment is the Aniseed one which smells just like Aniseed and behaves well. I didn't like the smell of the soap after a few months though but that's standard for me. Sensitive nose - good for telling a dupe perfume from the original one, bad for picking up dog poo.  :roll:


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone interested in a Aussie soap swap???????


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 23, 2011)

Sure am Nat


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 23, 2011)

I am, count me in.


----------



## Elly (Apr 23, 2011)

I have tried a few FO's from escentials and most of them made my batch seize, I wouldn't recommend them.  I am now buying Sweet Cakes FO's from Natural candle supplies, they behave beautifully and they are cheaper than BB's, their website:
http://www.naturalcandlesupply.com.au/S ... s/?cid=590


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh dear...escentials FO's are utter shite in cp! Shame,because the vast majority of their stuff is great. The FO's work well in B&B stuff,just not cp.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 23, 2011)

I've used a few FO's from the Natural Candle Supply (Sweet Cakes) and so far they've been great.  I've also used a few FO's from Aussie Supplies (BB) ... and they behaved well also.

The thing I didn't like about Escentials, was they didn't give any extra info about how the FO's worked in CP etc.


> Anyone interested in a Aussie soap swap???????


 Definitely!


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 23, 2011)

At what rate do you use the sweetcakes??? Some are $13/$14 for 100mls plus postage...ouch.
5% ?????? 

Soapswap...Fun!!
When I get a minute I'll start a thread so its seperate from here.
We'd need at least 5 people to make it worhtwhile I'd say but I doubt we'll have trouble getting that together.
I'm happy to organise it.


----------



## Relle (Apr 24, 2011)

I've put up a separate post in the Shopping Recommendations for all of this so its easier to find if you want to join in. That way we can add to it and find any info before we have to order.

I bought Aniseed EO from NCS at $4.88 for 30mls, I used half of it and it smells quite strong, but its early days yet. I think you'd be better off price wise with there FO's more than the sweetcake ones.

Jenny, just checked on the Aldi site, they have a 3 and a 4 litre EVOO.


----------



## Relle (Apr 24, 2011)

I've done swaps before on a primitive craft forum and was a swap mamma on one swap. 

What we did was everyone put their name down who wanted to be in it and we worked out a theme and a cut off date for them to be done.Say there were 8 in the swap,you'd make 8 soaps, keep 1 and post 7 to the swap mamma with a postage paid envelope with it, then when all the swaps had been received the swap mamma would put one of each soap in the bag and send back to the recipient.The approximate weight of the parcel would have to be worked out in advance so the prepaid could be included in the parcel. If you need me I can work out the details. 

Just thinking out loud. 

Had a quick look on Aus Post 
Prepaid - 500g is $6.30
            - 3 kg is $10.70 only two sizes.
To post a parcel - 500g - 1 kg is $8.00.     

5 in a swap would be about 750 grams if they were 150 grams each soap.


Relle.


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 24, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> MizzBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I feel a little embarrassed bothering this guy in Wingfield now lol,  he is way beyond my means...he only does very large quantities of castor oil, he hasn't given me a price yet but sent me a email asking what I would be interested in.

This is his email:
'Basically pack sizes are 200lt, or 1000lt, ISO which is around 22000 and bulk which can be up to 1 million litres.' 

Hubby is laughing at me because the most I'm looking for 5 litres.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been using 33 gm Sweetcakes FO in my 1300 gm oil mix.  So far the smells are great, but I've not been using them long ... so the test of time is still to come.

I'd rather spend a little more to get a good sweetcakes FO from NCS than pay less for a nasty one from Escentials.  

*MizzBee *thanks for that ... but like you, I'm going to be sticking with a 5 litre can!


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 24, 2011)

So agree with that Kat.
Must say I don't use alot of straight FO but in the few I do I've been using it at 5%. I tend to blend FO with EO.
Was wondering if peeps use the SW at the same rate.
I'm going to give a few a go.

A million litres of castor!!....LMAO!!! You could fill up my entire house with that. 
Sooooo....... who's prepared to bottle & split that up between us all?.....kekekeke..... co op anyone?....rofl.


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 24, 2011)

> Anyone interested in a Aussie soap swap???????



Me me me love to use others soaps :0)

I purchase my lye from Escentials as well and yes it is a real pits for bouncing around the place!!!!
As for lining not me toooooo lazy for that so bought silicone lined molds..............luv luv luv em :0)


----------



## Beatty (Apr 24, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> A couple of questions I need some help with ... ta!
> 
> I'm getting a wooden log mould for Mother's Day.  I've read that I'll need to line it with 'freezer paper' ... what is that in Australia?  Any other advice, as I've only used silcon moulds.
> 
> I usually buy mechanix lye at the supermarket, but today they didn't have any.  They did have a couple of other brands ... that sounded good, but I'm not sure.  What brands do you buy?



Freezer paper is very similar to greaseproof paper Drangonkaz.
I use wooden loaf molds all the time and I either use greaseproof paper or what we in Australia call "Lamb side bags" which are big plasic bags that hold a complete side of lamb, and I buy them very cheaply from a butcher's supply store. I slit them open while they lay flat so I get to mold linings from each bag.
To hold the paper or plastic firmly in place to the wood of the molds I spary the wood with a little cooking oil spay so the paper or plastic sticks to it long enough to fill the molds with soap mixture but once the soap has set in the mold it slides out easily with the paper on, and then I just peal the paper off the soap once it's out of the mold.

I but my caustic in 20kilo bags at a time as it's very cheap that way.
I always use "Pearl" caustic as it is so clean and white.

I hope this information helps you.

Best regards,
Beatty
CP soap maker for over 60 years.
(Yes, I'm 80 years old and still making soap lol)


----------



## Relle (Apr 24, 2011)

Beatty, congratulations for making soap for 60 yrs, you must have a wealth of knowledge up your sleeve.  

Relle.


----------



## Beatty (Apr 24, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Beatty, congratulations for making soap for 60 yrs, you must have a wealth of knowledge up your sleeve.
> 
> Relle.



Thank you for your kind words Relle

Actually I have been making soaps and candles a fair bit longer than that if you count in the years I only did it now and then after learning both crafts from my mother from the age of about 6 years old.

I have taught my own 3 daughters, and several of my grandchildren since then and now one of my grand daughters has a nice business working in both CP soap and candles in Victoria, but I still get the odd phonecall from her asking me for the odd bit of advice so it's nice to know that I still have something to offer other people even though I am a silly old lady lol.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome Beatty!!

Lyn - I'll put you done then.
I started a thread for anyone else interested in the swapsie.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 24, 2011)

Whoops, I didn't realise we need permission to do a soap swap!!
   
We'll just wait to hear back from a Mod.
I'm sure all will be ok but better do it via the right channels.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 25, 2011)

OK so I'm one to have to know for myself.
Made my usual chocolate soap.
Same recipe, I've made this soap ALOT, same everything I usually do but instead of EO I used straight chocolate FO from escentials.
What does one even do to dispose of that!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I have been blending the FO with EO but clearly I've been ...lucky ... could be the only word.
What a waste of friggin' money.
 :evil:  mad,  but better the devil you know.


----------



## cinta (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh gosh    What IS that on top? It looks like some oils have separated...I wonder if you drain the (oils?) from the top, could you possible dry and re-batch the bottom of it? Hmmmm, I'm certainly not an experienced soapmaker, but I havn't seen anything like that before! :shock:


----------



## cinta (Apr 25, 2011)

That pic actually reminds me of my mother-in-law's lasagne


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 25, 2011)

HOLY COW  Beatty, thats fantastic, Hope I am as good at 80 as you are !!!! oh and Welcome lol

I told Andrew ( my son ) I was going to live to 120 yrs old ....just to annoy the crap outta him lol

Cinta LOL @ the Lasagna hope it tastes better than soap lmao

Mizzbee....I would be interested in 5-10 kilos, dunno about the other soapers from Oz, maybe if its a good price it might be worth repackaging and posting ??


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 25, 2011)

Nat I know EXACTLY how u feel, non of my Fo's from there have performed ...they have all seized bar one....


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 25, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> HOLY COW  Beatty, thats fantastic, Hope I am as good at 80 as you are !!!! oh and Welcome lol
> 
> I told Andrew ( my son ) I was going to live to 120 yrs old ....just to annoy the crap outta him lol
> 
> ...



Hi Beatty, looking forward to learning some soaping knowledge from someone who is so experienced as you are and welcome also! 

Traceyann I annoy my son (who is a grown man and still living at home) by just saying good morning or asking him if he wants a cuppa lol.
I'll ask the castor oil man how much for the 200lt drum and post back when I receive an answer. 

Oh nattynoo I would be devastated, touch wood though....I haven't had this happen yet! Well I certainly won't be ordering FO from escentials  :shock:


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 25, 2011)

2kgs of wasted soap. I found a box, lined it with a garbage bag & poured the lovely smelling gloop into it.
It was seperating & seizing all at the same time. 
One might think I soaped too hot but I soap fairly cool these days to avoid gel so it wasn't that.
Might use the FO I have there for solid sugar scrub or something.

Beatty - 20kg bag of sodium hydroxide!! Thats huge. I've not heard of the brand Pearl. Where does one buy that???? Do you transfer that into some sort of container?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 25, 2011)

Twas probably the FO Nat. If that happens again, you can scrape it all back into the bowl and stick blend until smooth and let it gel in bowl and then pour back into mould as it will have HP'd itself.  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 25, 2011)

really have to wonder if these fragrances are designed for use in soap at all :0)
Betty welcome wow cannot wait to hear of your soap and candle making adventures.............I guess you will be one who remembers the paraffin only days :0) I still love to use paraffin personally :0)
Your lye sounds so much easier to use do you mind sharing where this can be sourced :0)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 25, 2011)

*Beatty *it's so great to have you on this forum and to have a person with so much knowledge to share is fantastic.  It's also great that you're located in this country, as local knowledge can also be an advantage!  Welcome!    

*Nattynoo *... what a major pain!  I have not heard anything positive about the FO's from Escentials.  I'm currently using two of their EO's ... and so far so good!

*Nattynoo *... will information about an Aussie soap swap be on a different forum?  I'm a bit boring when it comes to where I go on this site ... The Photo Gallery and Soap Forum ... occasionally I visit General Chat ... but I seem to be spending so much time on here, I've intentionally not looked elsewhere!  LOL!

I started using lye from the  kg plastic bottle I bought from Brunnings, this weekend.  I've found it as easy to use as the 500 gm size I used to buy at the supermarket size.

*Tracey *- I like your idea of getting 5-10 kg of lye ... but how would we organise the packaging and posting of it?


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 25, 2011)

Kaz I meant the castor oil, I dont think u can post the Lye here in OZ, i think it has to go via courier .....not 100% sure on that but I tried to get potassium hydroxide but couldnt as no one will post it


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 25, 2011)

Ops ... sorry *Tracey *... me bad ... didn't read your post properly!

I'm planning to order 5 kg of CO from Escentials.  They have 10% discount at the moment ... but add $8 for buying less than $75 ... but I'll just have to take that.


----------



## Beatty (Apr 25, 2011)

I buy my Pearl caustic soda from a local farmer's supply store here in Queensland, but Pearl is a brand that is fairly well known all over Australia if you go asking for it buy name.
I suggest that you try farmer's supply stores or cleaning product outlets, but they only sell in in 20 Kg bags, not smaller lots.

Whenever I get a new bag of it I put it into a couple of big buckets that have airtight lids on them so it doesn't spoil in anyway.

For those of you in Australia I think Escentials in Qld sell Pearl caustic soda too, but I'm not quite sure to be honest, but if not I know they sell another brand just as good because a couple of soaping friends buy theirs from there

I'm sorry if I can't help anyone more with where to buy Pearl Caustic from but I just don't know any more than that.

Best regards
Beatty


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm probably already using it then Beatty. As I buy mine from escentials.
Another Queenslander here!!


----------



## Relle (Apr 25, 2011)

Nat, package your soap up and send it back to escentials with a note,they'd get a shock when they opened it.

All you girls that have had trouble with their FO's seizing etc. why don't you write them a letter and then they'll get the hint that something is wrong with the oils if they get a lot of angry mail. :x


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 25, 2011)

I think you are right Relle, I will send them a email explaining what the probs with thier FO's are , they may not even be aware that there is a problem!!


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait till you see what happened to my last batch that gelled inside after coming out of the freezer   :shock: I was expecting it to be a darker pinkish, but it went dark grey! I'm getting some pics up a bit later to see if anyone knows Kitten Love happened.


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 26, 2011)

To be fair,the only thing Ive ever had a problem with quality wise from Escentials is the FO.Absolutely everything else is top notch & their prices are great.Always the first port of call for me,I get most of my soap & cosmetic/B&B ingredients there(& freight is only $9 to where Im at which is a lovely added bonus!) I'm sure that if you let Max know there's a problem he'll take that onboard. Personally I really don't expect a lot from FO's that're as cheap as those ones are. And they DO work fine in everything other than CP.

IMO,paying a bit more for quality FO's may cost a little more upfront but the usage rates are usually much lower so it's really not more exxy in the long run. With Brambleberry & Sweetcakes,and most of BigTree's FO's I don't go over 3%,some as low as 1.5 whereas with cheaper ones it's sometimes been closer to 6%( tho I dont even bother anymore...if I need to go above 4% I choose something else.)



			
				Relle9 said:
			
		

> All you girls that have had trouble with their FO's seizing etc. why don't you write them a letter and then they'll get the hint that something is wrong with the oils if they get a lot of angry mail. :x


----------



## Beatty (Apr 26, 2011)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> To be fair,the only thing Ive ever had a problem with quality wise from Escentials is the FO.Absolutely everything else is top notch & their prices are great.Always the first port of call for me,I get most of my soap & cosmetic/B&B ingredients there(& freight is only $9 to where Im at which is a lovely added bonus!) I'm sure that if you let Max know there's a problem he'll take that onboard. Personally I really don't expect a lot from FO's that're as cheap as those ones are. And they DO work fine in everything other than CP.
> 
> IMO,paying a bit more for quality FO's may cost a little more upfront but the usage rates are usually much lower so it's really not more exxy in the long run. With Brambleberry & Sweetcakes,and most of BigTree's FO's I don't go over 3%,some as low as 1.5 whereas with cheaper ones it's sometimes been closer to 6%( tho I dont even bother anymore...if I need to go above 4% I choose something else.)
> 
> ...


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm definitely not bagging Escentials. They r my most favourite place ever!! I'm always raving about them as you would know...   

FO are new to me. I should know better than to buy cheap   & thats all they r really. You pay for what you get. I don't think they r soap stable.
I've been an EO girl pretty much the entire way with my soaping. Its something I've only just branched out to. Escentials EO are excellently priced and I've had not a single drama with them to date.
In fact averything they sell is exceptionally priced. I'm lucky to live closeby to them.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok ....I sent Max an email, It was polite and to the point but I did emphasise I wasnt complaining about all of Essentials , as there service has always been great and their prices good too....but I told him I just wanted him to know there was a problem with their FO's in CP soap, incase it has never been mentioned B4 ....I will keep u informed if I get a reply.


----------



## Relle (Apr 26, 2011)

Great to know Trace, at least if there is a problem from the source of these I hope they can rectify it - your right, if they don't know they can't fix it.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 26, 2011)

It's good you did that *Tracey*, as he may not be aware there is a problem.  I didn't buy any of their FO's, due to there being no information about how they acted in CP.  Instead I buy my FO's from other sites that give this information.

I have just checked out the Big Tree Supplies website ... it has a huge list of FO's, with comments about how they act in CP.  *Gekko *are there some FO's you wouldn't recommend?


----------



## Relle (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get activated charcoal here ? - tried all the usual suppliers and they don't have it.


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 26, 2011)

www.herbwholesalers.com


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 26, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can get activated charcoal here ? - tried all the usual suppliers and they don't have it.



I found a couple places online but by the time postage factored in it was cheaper from the Healthfood shop. I got a 100g container of powder which is an awful lot of the stuff...the container is like the one you get 200 fish oil caps in & its 2/3 full.


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 26, 2011)

[quote="Dragonkaz"

I have just checked out the Big Tree Supplies website ... it has a huge list of FO's, with comments about how they act in CP.  *Gekko *are there some FO's you wouldn't recommend?[/quote]

LOL dont ask me,Ive become quite the fo ho! Started out a commited eo girl but now Im using more fo than anything. Ive never had a prob with any from ASS,H'loom or BTS.


----------



## Beatty (Apr 26, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can get activated charcoal here ? - tried all the usual suppliers and they don't have it.



Try a pet store that sells fish tank supplies as they need it for their filters, and another source is one of the many home beer and wine making supply stores as they also use it to filter wines, and they are most probably the cheaper source to buy it from.


----------



## Relle (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Lyn, boy is that stuff dear, might re assess at $45.

Gekko, thats an option, just wasn't sure where to look for the stuff to put some in soap. Seems in comes in huge lots.

Beatty, is the fish tank charcoal alright to use in soap or does it have to be cosmetic grade. We had a tank, might have some lying around here. :shock: 

Just saw some soap on line with it in and thought I'd like to make some with it in.


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 27, 2011)

I grabbed activated carbon for filters in tanks, so far google tells me that it is the same as activated charcoal. But it is hard to grind up so I'm looking for a better source. I remember years ago the softer activated charcoal but haven't found any so far. $45 is pretty horrendous for 500 gms!


----------



## Relle (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info, not looking forward to grinding if its hard, I'll have a look at the health food, its in Westfield, so it won't be cheap. :?


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 27, 2011)

Put it in some kind of real tuff bag and drive the car over it lol


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 27, 2011)

I got my activated charcoal from the chemist, next to the constipation meds, its used for flactuation(spell??)(gas). Was about $14 for 50 caplets.
I wouldn't fancy grinding it up though, its really messy & really black!!! Someone on here warned about wrecking a grinder & never being able to use it again.
Gekko - Ha!! I wonder if I'll eventually turn to FO completely too. I really do love my EO's though. The only reason I started using a few FO's of late is to anchor a few citrus oils. But I find myself suddenly dreaming of cotton candy & caramel & cookies.....and berries!!


----------



## Beatty (Apr 27, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Thanks Lyn, boy is that stuff dear, might re assess at $45.
> 
> Gekko, thats an option, just wasn't sure where to look for the stuff to put some in soap. Seems in comes in huge lots.
> 
> ...



This link will take you to an Ebay store in Australia that sells activated charcoal granules at 1Kg for $5.00 plus $10.00 postage Relle .... http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GAC-Activated-Ca ... dZViewItem

If the link doesn't work go to Ebay Aus and search for this supplier 'h2oshop4u because that's the seller of the item the link is for.


----------



## Beatty (Apr 27, 2011)

Beatty said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just checked the link and it takes you straight to it.

To crush the granules into powder try a mortar and pestel or use a steel headed hammer on some in a thick plastic bag lying on concrete with a thin tea towel folded over it
That suggestion is from my grandson who is sitting here with me now so please don't blame me  

And yes, it is the same thing as the cosmetic grade, there is no difference


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that link Lyn.
Some of those powdered herbs look fabulous.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 27, 2011)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> LOL dont ask me,Ive become quite the fo ho! Started out a commited eo girl but now Im using more fo than anything. Ive never had a prob with any from ASS,H'loom or BTS.


  I totally understand ... I only soaped with EO's for so long and considered myself an 'EO snob' ... then I found this forum and saw many beautiful soaps and read about their amazing FO smells ... and things have continued to change for me since then!  Now I'm always wanting to try new FO's ... just wish I was 'made of money' ... and  had more hours, or long weekends!


----------



## Relle (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info Nat and Beatty, postage on the ebay item is twice the cost of the product. :shock: 

Nat, I might ry the constipation isle in the chemist   or the aquarium    Two totally different places for the same thing. :wink:


----------



## Elly (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought australian black clay from new directions which is almost same as activated charcoal, just in case anyone is interested in trying it  :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 28, 2011)

I second the black clay if you only want it for colouring. It's nice.


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 28, 2011)

I just made a pine tar log and for the first time ever am encouraging gel


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok I just asked about the charcoal on a Guinea Pig forum that I am on ( we use it for bloat or poisionings ) you can buy it from the chemist in either tablet ( which u crush or in capsule which u pull apart and its already crushed inside ....I dont know the price tho ....hope this helps


----------



## Relle (Apr 28, 2011)

I wanted the charcoal for the cleansing part not colour, I've got black oxide for colour.

Trace, I haven't been in the chemist yet. I'm off to the gym now so will call in on the way back.

Whats a pine tar log ?


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 28, 2011)

Just soap made with pine tar. Sets up super fast, just about to unmould it now.


----------



## Relle (Apr 29, 2011)

OK, so activated charcoal tabs or caps at chemist are - 60 caps for $11.95.

BTW - FO's at New Directions are NOT recommended for soap as they split the mix. I asked why and she didn't know. Thought I'd let you know in case you were buying from there. They're not very helpful in that place.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 29, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> BTW - FO's at New Directions are NOT recommended for soap as they split the mix. I asked why and she didn't know. Thought I'd let you know in case you were buying from there. They're not very helpful in that place.



I'd say this is the same for Escentials standard FO's too. Its exactly whats been happenig for me. The soap seperates. Not to say they 'can't' be used but aren't recommended is probably how it works.

Charcoal - the ones I got from the chemist are caplets & I split them open to get the charcoal out.

I picked up a bakery cooling rack today that I won on Ebay. Just finished organising all my soap...... soaping heaven.... a massive rack to cure & store my soap!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 29, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Ok I just asked about the charcoal on a Guinea Pig forum that I am on ( we use it for bloat or poisionings ) you can buy it from the chemist in either tablet ( which u crush or in capsule which u pull apart and its already crushed inside ....I dont know the price tho ....hope this helps



Oh yeah, I forgot that I had some in the cupboard for the guinea pigs and for my bunny.  :wink:


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 29, 2011)

Traceyann I haven't heard a peep from this guy about castor oil, I'll fire off another email and see if he responds.


----------



## Relle (Apr 29, 2011)

Trace, have you had a reply from Escentials about your email ?


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 30, 2011)

year I did Relle, Max asked what temp I soaped at , so I told him 45 - 50dg, but when the first batch seized I soaped cooler......but I havent heard back after that.....I also told him that it wasnt just me , that others I have spoken to are havbing the same problem.....so I will wait to see if I get another reply .


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 30, 2011)

From Escentials site:



> Our Soap Fragrances have been manufactured with a solvent optimized for soap making; they are designed to remain stable in high PH environments, according to the manufacturer. Unfortunately though we are unable to make any guarantees about the outcomes of either this or any other soapmaking endeavours - our own endeavours were mostly failures so we decided to stop trying to make soap and just sell good quality ingredients.


----------



## Elly (Apr 30, 2011)

I contacted Max a while ago regarding the quality of their FO's he said that many soapers had been complaining then he put me onto the people that sell the FO's to Escentials, I received an e-mail from them giving me instructions as to how to soap to avoid seizing things like soap at lower temps, use full water etc. I responded that I was already doing all those things but still their FO's behaved quite badly, I received no further messages from them. No much hope there   :?


----------



## sandyfootfarm (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad I didn't try FOs from there when first starting out or I might have given up. When people know products are crap they shouldn't sell them for that purpose.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the quote Jenny , If only I had seen that B4 I ordered the FO's , never mind I just wont order FOs from there again.....and yes Sandy it should be clearer that these FOs are not suitable for soaping


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 30, 2011)

Traceyann - can you pm those details for the company where the FO came from.


----------



## Relle (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats bad business practice as far as I'm concerned. :shock:  He has been getting bad feedback and hasn't done anything to rectify it. He should put up something to say that it could possibly react abnormally in CP soap so as customers know before they buy. 

Pity he didn't give you some sort of a credit. He certainly doesn't know his business is getting a bad rep because of it.

I sent an email off for a quote on sending some oil here and still haven't heard. :shock: As far as I'm concerned he doesn't want new customers.

Nat ,you said you live near there - can you go and have a chat with him ?


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 30, 2011)

Nat it was Elly that said max gave her the details for the company


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 30, 2011)

Relle, I beleive Essentials are on the Sunshine Coast , in Noosaville I think it is .....


----------



## sandyfootfarm (May 1, 2011)

I'm doing a price comparison table for things I use a lot of, so far for Aussie companies I have:

Aussie soap supplies
Heirloom
Escentials
New Directions
Big Tree

Are there any major online stores I've missed? I'm happy to pass this info around as well when I finish it.


----------



## Traceyann (May 1, 2011)

Hey Sandy that would be great, I think there is one on ebay called candle kaz or something like that


----------



## Relle (May 1, 2011)

Sandy if you go to Shopping recommendations on smf, I've already started a thread just for this info.

Trace, I know they're in Noosaville and I think Nat said she picks stuff up from there. I've been up and stayed at Noosaville the last couple of years at exactly this time of the year,but not going this year I don't think. I know roughly where the place is so could go in if I was there.

Kandlekaz are not cheap, not sure if they buy and re - sell.


----------



## Traceyann (May 1, 2011)

Sorry Relle, I thought Nat was in Sydney


----------



## nattynoo (May 1, 2011)

I'm in Qld. Noosa is about 2hours from here. But I have several girlfriends that live there and pick up for me all the time. Handy. Its not too far to drive to though. anywhere from here is 1 or 2 hours away. Joys of the country.


----------



## Traceyann (May 1, 2011)

Nat are u out Esk/Murgon way ....I am about 3 hrs , wish I had GF's near there lol


----------



## Relle (May 3, 2011)

Any suggestions as to what FO from Natural Candle I can use for a pavlova smell. I have sugar cookie that might be OK, but not sure if it will discolour and I want it white of course.


----------



## MizzBee (May 4, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good brand for stick blenders, I'm so sick of replacing my cheapies that I get from BigW that I might as well invest in something that could last longer than 6 weeks. 
I've been buying the abode home brands and they just fall apart, what about hand mixers are they any good for CP?
 

Tracyann I still haven't heard from this guy, he seems to being avoiding me  Would you like me to pass on his email and you could give him a try if you like?


----------



## sandyfootfarm (May 4, 2011)

Mine is Coles smart buy, it is the same one I've been using since I started (about 6 months?). But just saw the label and it says run 1 minute max then rest 3, which I haven't been doing so I guess I'll be burning that one out sooner or later too.


----------



## MizzBee (May 4, 2011)

Is it in the supermarket? What aisle should I look in Sandy? Roughly what price is it? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## sandyfootfarm (May 4, 2011)

I can't remember exactly where I got it, so maybe have a look at the cooking section in Kmart, being a Coles brand. Someone else might have a better suggestion on brands anyway so see what is posted. I am thinking about getting a second to have on hand so I'll be keen to see what other good brands there are out there.


----------



## MizzBee (May 4, 2011)

No worries  Not going anywhere else today, just finished packing groceries away...what a chore that is!


----------



## nattynoo (May 4, 2011)

Mizbee go with a braun. Its worth the investment. I adore mine. It came wit hall sorts of blade cutter things too which are terrific for hebs, cucumber etc.
Traceann - I'm out Kingaroy way. The goldy is about 3hours. I wish I had a soapy buddy out here.


----------



## nattynoo (May 4, 2011)

Forgot to say also - Woolies has rice bran oil on sale. 4litres for $10!!! Cheap as!!
I don't usually use this oil but at that price I'll give it a go. Got a few tins.


----------



## MizzBee (May 4, 2011)

Thanks nattynoo will shop for Braun  I will head over to woolies tomorrow, at that price can't say no lol


----------



## Traceyann (May 4, 2011)

Dont worry about it Miz Bee....its cool, and I have a sunbeam stick blender, they r a bit dearer but it has lasted me for a good 10 yrs


----------



## Relle (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info Nat about rice bran on special, I'll definately get some at that price.

The stick blender I got at Go Lo has been good, I didn't want to use my bamix as I paid heaps for that and want to keep it for food. It was only $10 but I got it for $8 as it was on special, I only run it on short bursts.


----------



## MizzBee (May 4, 2011)

Well my lovely family is going to buy me a Bamix for soaping, a Mothers Day pressie, I'm so happy and it comes with a 5 year warranty! It looks like it will be easier to clean too, thanks for all the recommendations! 
You guys rock!  8)


----------



## nattynoo (May 4, 2011)

Awesome Mizzbee!! Sounds perfect.
I'm eyeing off a cricut die cutting machine for Mothers Day.
Not sure if I'm being a little greedy    
Hubby said to get whatever I want as an extra token for being away for 28days straight with work.
Dreaming up all sorts of soap labels...isn't that ridiculous. The suds have gotten in my brain I think....rofl.

Thursdays are my big soaping day here but haven't made a thing which isn't like me. Feeling a bit tired and run down ATM. Perhaps the weekend instead.

Enjoy your day girls.


----------



## MizzBee (May 4, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> Awesome Mizzbee!! Sounds perfect.
> I'm eyeing off a cricut die cutting machine for Mothers Day.
> Not sure if I'm being a little greedy
> Hubby said to get whatever I want as an extra token for being away for 28days straight with work.
> ...



Thanks nattynoo!
Sorry to hear that you are feeling tired and run down  perhaps you could have a nap for an hour and then you might feel refreshed for soaping.
The die cutting machine sounds great, is it the one that cuts using the guitar strings? You Lucky ducky!! And noooo I don't think it is greedy, it's mothers day we deserve it and definately not ridiculous at all thinking of labels, I call it planning ahead lol labels is far away for me but I still dream of it one day.

xxx


----------



## Relle (May 5, 2011)

Just been up to Woolies and got my RB oil, but it wasn't $10 here, I paid $12.99, I asked the lady in the shop and she said that Qld have cheaper prices than NSW and that each store has different prices. Apparently,on the north shore here their prices are dearer. Its not like Aldi where their prices are the same Aus wide. 

It will be interesting to see what the Adelaide prices are.

Hope your feeling better Nat, I've had the flu the last week and have no energy at all. Have to go to a funeral tomorrow,which will be most of the day (with travelling)so trying to rest up today. Went and bought a plant to give as a sympathy,instead of flowers - at least they can see it growing and think of them.
Also bought some plants for myself as Mothers Day gift even though I don't have kids.

Let us know how the cricut goes - do you sell your soap?

Relle.


----------



## MizzBee (May 5, 2011)

Sorry are these printing machines?


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 5, 2011)

I plan to go to Woolies over the weekend, so will report back re the price of rice bran oil.  I try to get my 4 litre tins when they're on special ... but I've never bought one for as little as $10 ... would love to though!

I've used to use a friends circut regularly ... when I was scrapbooking.  I've lost my scrapping mojo ... but I know it will return one day.  For now I'm addicted to soaping ... so it's not an issue!  lol

Hope your day ended ok Nattynoo and you're feeling refreshed!


----------



## nattynoo (May 5, 2011)

Yes its a cutting machine. It has a blade. You put a cartridge in & it cuts different shapes etc. Bit of fun.
No I don't sell. I plan to. Definitely. I've been slowly working on things. I don't want to rush it though. I buy soap at markets etc and often I don't like their soap so I don't want to be 'that' vendor if you know what I mean. I want to get it right.
Relle - I grew up on the northshore. My son lives there now. Around the Manly area. I used to own a hair salon up on the hill. Where abouts r u? 

Didn't end up soaping yesterday but rather spent the day relaxing. Feel good now. Sometimes I think you just need a day to re coup yourself.


----------



## Relle (May 7, 2011)

Nat, I'm not on the NorthShore, I'm actually in the Southern Suburbs in the Shire, about 20 mins from Cronulla.


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 7, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Just been up to Woolies and got my RB oil, but it wasn't $10 here, I paid $12.99, I asked the lady in the shop and she said that Qld have cheaper prices than NSW and that each store has different prices.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the Adelaide prices are.


 $12.99 here at Woolies in Murray Bridge in SA.


----------



## Relle (May 9, 2011)

Looks like Woolies is cheaper in Qld   , so Nat you got a bargain.


----------



## MizzBee (May 9, 2011)

I just saw Extra Virgin Olive Oil in BigW for $10.99 for 3 litres in Tee Trea Plaza, Adelaide.


----------



## Relle (May 9, 2011)

Thats cheap, I didn't know Big W sold olive oil. In what section do they keep it ?


----------



## MizzBee (May 10, 2011)

Neither did I, it was at the end of an aisle that coffee was in.


----------



## Relle (May 14, 2011)

I was wanting to get an FO from Oregon Trails and saw that if the oils are under a 200FP they won't send by air. Anyone here have any suggestions of how we get around that.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Girls...
I'm a fellow Aussie, and I live just north of Brisbane.

In regards to Caustic Soda, I have bought "Diggers" brand from Bunnings, it's 98-99%, if that means anything?

I'm yet to soap a batch of CP, but have dabbled in M&P, and also make soy candles.

Also, what is 'gel'... I'm guessing it's an undesirable aspect?

Can someone suggest where to buy 'colours' from please?  I'm doing a lot of research and reading before I even attempt a batch.

Sorry for all the Q's.

Hope to be part of the Aussie clan...

Cheers <3


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 4, 2011)

You could try bigtree for colours. They r close to you so postage will b super quick. They have quick turn around with orders.
http://www.bigtreesupplies.com.au/colou ... e96210a75b

Gel is when a soap heats up and goes a slightly more transparent look inside. I like gel soaps, Lyn does non gel soaps so is good for advice there, partial gel soaps sux.....  :evil: you'll discover gel soon enough once you get into CP. You'll ever love it or hate it.
Do a search here on the forum. I've got to go to bed so don't have time right this minute to do it for you. But there are good photos showing the difference in some threads.

Welcome Dotty to our little aussie group.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome Dotty.

I buy my lye from Bunnings and choose either Diggers or Mechanix, depending on which large container they have in store.  I’ve not experienced any issues with either.

I only make CP soap and buy pop micas from - http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Po ... c-137.html
I love the colours that these give my soaps and they can be mixed to make more shades.

Other products like … cocoa, paprika and tumeric, can be added to plan soap batter to add colour.

I prefer to gel,  In spring, summer and autumn I cover my moulds with cling wrap and then wrap them in blankets and ‘put them to bed’ for about 24 hours.  If it gets cold during winter, I put my moulds in the oven for two hours on 50 C and then leave them there for about 24 hours.

Questions are good!  You’ll find there’s loads to read on this forum, plus the search function is a great help.


----------

